# helical vs. offset



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Yes there is. Helica will curve around the shaft. Offset will only be angled in a straight line.


----------



## WiseGuy (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks MH
Anyone know if the EZ fletch is helical? There ad site uses both terms interchangably like 'helical offset' together. Anyone have one that knows for sure? Thanks


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

you can get the EZ fletch in right and left helical.also in offset and straight


----------



## Papick (Jul 13, 2004)

michihunter said:


> Yes there is. Helica will curve around the shaft. Offset will only be angled in a straight line.


Not necessarily!!! Helical uses "pronounced helical" clamps.
Off set uses straight clamps but to a certain degree it is also helical.
Think about it, the vanes have to contact the shaft and when properly glued, it will follow the natural roundness of the shaft from front to back and will look like helical. Obviously there is a limit to the offset degree with a straight clamp.
I have designed and made my own jig and has offset capabilities up to 3 degrees and when people look at my vanes they say "hey helical", I say no offset 3 degrees.
Practically, 2 degress offset works well for me, since I do not like too extreme offset/helical.
The front plate is adjustable for offset.


----------



## SamNglenallen (Feb 7, 2005)

"back in the day"...ie before modern archery...

there were just FEATHERs...ie left wing or right wing!

they each naturally curve opposite... the only way to use them and take advange of this natural curve...was to "work with it! and the clamping device reflected it!

Then VANEs came along...they ARE STRAIGHT...and therefore can be used that way...

Straight...with a STRAIGHT jig

OFFSET...with a Straight Jig and adjusted to the degree of offset!

or...(cause they are soft & can bne bent)

Helical...with the appropriate curved jig to FORCE the vane (or compliment the feather) to take the shape of the feather and force the shaft to spin more...

With modern bows and greater speed...many attempt to optimize arrow flight and maximize speed by minimizing spin (read as "DRAG") experimenting to achieve sufficent rotation to maintain control.

Virtually all of my commercially manufactured/purchased Hunting arrows came helical...and shoot with a long pronounced arc!...but as they needed repair...I switched to S-O!

the next exaggerated step UP is FLU-FLU.

The next step down from helical is Straight-Offset...

Through shooting with my sons in the 4H/JOAD/NAA...target and hunting...
We have found that for us...S-O fletching is best as it imparts sufficient SPIN to control BH for hunting and FP for field/target shooting...

Now on the other hand...there are lots of speed freak paper and 3d shooters that have their gear sooooooo tuned that they are happy with STAIGHT FLETCHED shafts!....it works for them...but I know no one that hunts with BH and straight fletch.

It really is what works best for you and what you are comfortable with and confident in!

Many traditionalists claim YOU NEED HELICAL for any BROADHEAD...but that is only true in a case where the equippment is not tuned!!!

EXCESS SPIN PRACTICALLY WILL STRAIGHTEN OUT ANY BAD SHOT!!!
but it is an arrow not a guided missile...LOL!...given sufficient distance it will straighten it out~~~not necessarily hit what you aimed at...ROTFLMAO!!!!

Sam


----------



## Harley Rider (Nov 11, 2004)

SamNglenallen said:


> Now on the other hand...there are lots of speed freak paper and 3d shooters that have their gear sooooooo tuned that they are happy with STAIGHT FLETCHED shafts!....it works for them...but I know no one that hunts with BH and straight fletch.


Well you do know. I started back some 25yrs ago with straight feathers and have never changed. Not a speed freak. But I am a deer freak. The person who first helped me out used straight feathers and told me it was the best way to tell if your arrow is flying true. One thing off and boy can you tell. I mostly hunt. So BH’s have to fly like my target points. 5 Oneida’s all set up with straight feathers all hit the same with any heads. Maybe it’s just my superior bows.


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Straight offset for me, but some of my customers have such poor form that they need all the helical they can get.

Friendly advise from a professional arrow builder...

Spend the extra 20 bucks and get a Bitzenburger jig.


----------

